# Macaframa



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5334589443/" title="Untitled by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5334589443_15470ce9c2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5334589347/" title="Untitled by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5334589347_b0abd0a2cc_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5334589029/" title="Untitled by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5334589029_dc01a90d02_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5334589245/" title="Untitled by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5090/5334589245_dc762e0f78_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5334589189/" title="Untitled by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5042/5334589189_840c1a8b5e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5334589543/" title="Untitled by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5084/5334589543_3aae1ab652_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5335204818/" title="Untitled by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5170/5335204818_d5ecd95cd8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="" /></a>


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

thats really nice!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

sweet bike. the saddle and bar tape go especially well with the wood cabinets


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very very nice........


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Very nice. I'm a huge fan of the Macaframa guys. I'm not too wild about the shape of the seat and down tubes on this frame, but that's just me and it's nitpicky. It's a great looking bike all around. 

How do you like the handlebars? I recently put similarly shaped FSA Metropolis bars on mine and love them.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Very nice build! I am, of course, not an unbiased observer on the frame... but, pretty nonetheless.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful bike!


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Very nice. I'm a huge fan of the Macaframa guys. I'm not too wild about the shape of the seat and down tubes on this frame, but that's just me and it's nitpicky. It's a great looking bike all around.
> 
> How do you like the handlebars? I recently put similarly shaped FSA Metropolis bars on mine and love them.


I've been riding the mustache bars on variois bikes over the years and I always do back to them.
I still use drops, bullhorns and risers now and then though.


----------



## onsight512 (Oct 21, 2010)

As others have said, nice looking bike. Care to tell a newbie a bit about the frame? Is this something that's in current production, or is it from the past?


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

onsight512 said:


> As others have said, nice looking bike. Care to tell a newbie a bit about the frame? Is this something that's in current production, or is it from the past?


It is a 2011 Macaframa Raleigh. A collab between the two with Mike Giant in the mix doing the decals. I pre ordered this at interbike and the first batch for production came in on tuesday and i had mine by wednesday. That batch was only ten frames so I'm not really sure how many are gonna be made up for retail.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

That's sweet. Mine should be in Thursday. I can't wait.


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

I wrapped up the B123's and rawed a salsa chromo stem. 
I sold the dura ace wheels last night so I should be building up my campy hubs to mavic open pros by the end of the week and I threw a thomson post on there for now. 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5368861943/" title="Untitled by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5168/5368861943_b908f872c9_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5370418748/" title="go pro by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5281/5370418748_8f7c23e0ce_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="go pro" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5369825693/" title="RO9K0009 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5369825693_a7cb56ee73_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K0009" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5370432418/" title="RO9K0008 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5130/5370432418_2dc7bbaa2c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K0008" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5369825475/" title="RO9K0010 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5166/5369825475_ac8b25238c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K0010" /></a>


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

why not a thompson stem to match the post?


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

JohnHenry said:


> why not a thompson stem to match the post?


Im not really a fan of the 25.4 clamp thomson stems. And I got the salsa stem for free.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

How'd you raw the stem?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

veloreality said:


> Im not really a fan of the 25.4 clamp thomson stems. And I got the salsa stem for free.


Nothing wrong with free!


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

Pablo said:


> How'd you raw the stem?


paint stripper.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

are these on sale only through raleigh dealers? if there is not raleigh dealer close?


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

JohnHenry said:


> are these on sale only through raleigh dealers? if there is not raleigh dealer close?


Im pretty sure they will never make it to mailorder. There was a limited run of ten for now and I'm not sure of raleighs plans.


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

Wheels are done.
Photo dump! Too many beers to take good photos right now.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5374484162/" title="RO9K9808 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5374484162_858117e5d1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9808" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5374483700/" title="RO9K9828 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5041/5374483700_03676ed697_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9828" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5374483994/" title="RO9K9858 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5374483994_cc6d66af08_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9858" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5373884159/" title="RO9K9846 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5373884159_b2affa91f0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9846" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5374483842/" title="RO9K9851 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5046/5374483842_871542f5c4_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9851" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5374484356/" title="RO9K9832 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5374484356_8b2637ddc7_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9832" /></a>


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm still waiting to build mine up until I have the parts I want. I've got some stuff already but i still need cranks and a few other things.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice OP!

How was the ride?


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

Got my wheels, tires & pedals on.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381075763/" title="RO9K9898 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5047/5381075763_4a93c206ab_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9898" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381681152/" title="RO9K9896 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5090/5381681152_21e6b6f503_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9896" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381681982/" title="RO9K9901 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5381681982_7df0d16f96_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9901" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381077267/" title="RO9K9905 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5381077267_7c46ec477f_b.jpg" width="683" height="1024" alt="RO9K9905" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381682758/" title="RO9K9908 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5381682758_6e0645f548_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9908" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381075585/" title="RO9K9929 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5381075585_19c79e2f0c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9929" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381684796/" title="RO9K9912 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5283/5381684796_9527309578_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9912" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381079459/" title="RO9K9913 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5381079459_3ee0266f41_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9913" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381078893/" title="RO9K9909 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5046/5381078893_4e0f3d8699_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9909" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381684172/" title="RO9K9911 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5048/5381684172_4957bbce3e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9911" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381080193/" title="RO9K9914 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5381080193_cedc225515_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9914" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381080799/" title="RO9K9916 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5381080799_db4b1eb8d2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9916" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381685954/" title="RO9K9921 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5163/5381685954_43c41ab3a5_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9921" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381686264/" title="RO9K9925 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5128/5381686264_b2e6382418_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9925" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5381075387/" title="RO9K9928 by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5381075387_edfe35233a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="RO9K9928" /></a>


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

Some bits have been changed around.


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

Some bits have been changed around.


----------



## duc_748 (Oct 16, 2009)

I buddy of mind showed me a new white color way version of this frame, has anyone seen this? I cannot find it online now....looks like a nice bike would be fun to ride it...!


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

No news of a new colorway but they did a rush hour pro in white a few years back.


----------



## duc_748 (Oct 16, 2009)

veloreality said:


> No news of a new colorway but they did a rush hour pro in white a few years back.


really? wow I need to ask my buddy, he just opened a shop and has the red Macaframa in there, its a nice looking bike in person, and never get tired of watching those vids...the tall boy slowmo is hilarious! :thumbsup:


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

The weight came out to 16lbs flat.


----------

